

Ask HN: How Can I Learn Ruby on Rails? - maze

I have a good knowledge in HTML &#38; CSS. I have bought a few books and read them + I have read a load of tutorials but I still can't learn...<p>Does anyone know a site or something that can teach me ror? Or if somebody here is ready to teach me? If it helps I have some knowledge of Pascal. I also read on HN daily (didn't have an account up until now) so don't think of me of a spam bot or something.<p>Thank You
======
middlegeek
Warning, link dump ahead.

Start with: <http://tryruby.org/>

Then try: <http://railsforzombies.org/>

Other people have asked the same thing and received helpful answers:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/rails/comments/dchql/what_is_a_great...](http://www.reddit.com/r/rails/comments/dchql/what_is_a_great_curriculum_for_learning_rails_if/)

[http://ask.metafilter.com/165590/Rapid-Ruby-on-Rails-
indoctr...](http://ask.metafilter.com/165590/Rapid-Ruby-on-Rails-
indoctrination)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/55574/learning-ruby-on-
ra...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/55574/learning-ruby-on-rails)

Free programming books here, there are some RoR examples:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-
ava...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-
programming-books)

Rails tips: <http://railstips.org/blog/archives/2010/10/14/stop-googling/> (I
liked this article but the whole site might have good resources.)

There is a community specifically for mentoring:
<http://www.railsmentors.org/>

And here's a general Rails community link: <http://www.workingwithrails.com/>

Not my favorite site but here's a good article on freelancing:
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/10/26/successful-
freela...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/10/26/successful-freelancing-
with-ruby-on-rails-workflow-techniques-and-tools/)

Rails Rumble, get some app ideas from here once you build your skills:
<http://railsrumble.com/>

Of course, Google "_why". Read about "why the lucky stiff". Read lots about
him and see where it leads you.

------
sachitgupta
When I was learning Rails last year, one of my favorite podcasts were
Railscasts <http://railscasts.com/>

Also - a friend taught a StuCo (student-taught course) at CMU about
programming, which included Rails. He still has the slides and assignments up,
those might be useful too: <http://www.cmurpg.com/>

------
thomaz
<http://guides.rubyonrails.org/>

------
carlosedp
<http://www.railstutorial.org>

------
maze
Thank You for all your answers. I will try all of the links you suggested.

------
tangere
what's your email?

~~~
maze
markmussett24 @ gmail . com

------
Charuru
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/55574/learning-ruby-on-
ra...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/55574/learning-ruby-on-rails)

